# Men only. Of no interest to ladies - I presume?



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

How about  >>these<<  for a screen-saver?

Move the mouse cursor over the lower half of the picture, then push your eyeballs back in!  

Cheers


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Tits Like Coconuts!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
See? I told you so
.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

8O Where did you get the picture of my wife from zeb :?: :lol: :lol: 

phil


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> How about  >>these<<  for a screen-saver?
> 
> Move the mouse cursor over the lower half of the picture, then push your eyeballs back in!
> 
> Cheers


Zeb did you know too much of that makes you go blind!!

Wow what a 'Nurse Gladys'


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Otto-de-froste said:


> Tits Like Coconuts!.See? I told you so.


Extremely juvenile, but made me laugh out loud (possibly due to third Highland Park.......). 

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> How about  >>these<<  for a screen-saver?


<sigh> Java doesn't work on screensavers.

Dougie.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

moblee said:


> 8O Where did you get the picture of my wife from zeb :?: :lol: :lol:
> 
> phil


No gentleman would ever reveal such an intimate confidence Phil.

Thank the lord for digital cameras though, as the first 135 photos were completely out of focus due to camera shake. 8O

No smutty comments please - Mrs Moblee might be reading this! 

Cheers


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Is this posted in the right place. They ain't a joke and certainly not trivial! 8O


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Isn't she the girl from Alan Sugar's - You're hired?

Ian


----------

